# I've been learning about taps!



## Eric The Viking (1 May 2016)

And from a really unexpected source, too.

This came up on the Magic Lantern forum:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33wfSMsUbuc

Magic Lantern, is open source, 3rd party software, that extends the functionality of certain Canon DSLRs.

Chris Clawson, the chap who did this film restoration, posted the link, explaining that he does all these restoration projects using ML and bespoke hardware for the film transport. He's part of a team at Greenfield Industrial History Museum that restore industrial training fiims. 

I think the results are gorgeous, and probably look a lot better than when it was originally projected. 

There are a few more on similar topics on his YouTube stream too, but I haven't yet had time to watch them (the Grand Prix is about to start!).

Enjoy,

E.


----------



## bugbear (1 May 2016)

Eric The Viking":14b2sd5t said:


> And from a really unexpected source, too.
> 
> This came up on the Magic Lantern forum:
> 
> ...



I've been using it's cousin, "CHDK", on my beloved Canon A630 for years.

BugBear


----------



## Eric The Viking (1 May 2016)

bugbear":hfu0rggk said:


> Eric The Viking":hfu0rggk said:
> 
> 
> > And from a really unexpected source, too.
> ...



Yes I used to use it years ago, but then we changed the camera that ran it. Very handy (as is ML).


----------

